# Steak, well done. Not done well.



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, we all make fun of the people who cant stand to see red in their steak, but the truth is that well done steak can be made edible and tasty with taking the time to do it right.
Take this from someone who lives with very picky eaters. It is possible


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

I am that picky eater! I get grief for it all the time, but I like what I like. The presentation is still funny though!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

That looks like a HSS ???????????


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

chefross said:


> Yeah, we all make fun of the people who cant stand to see red in their steak, but the truth is that well done steak can be made edible and tasty with taking the time to do it right.
> Take this from someone who lives with very picky eaters. It is possible


OK. Tell us. Definitely not the normal way by cooking it straight to 160F and serving it.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I suppose maybe "Swiss Steak" or some other form of stewed cutlets would be very well done but still tasty. Beyond that I got nuthin'.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What if you sous vide it in beef tallow?


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Couldn't hoit, er, hurt.


----------



## uiocatta (May 30, 2018)

Depends on what kind of beef we are talking about. i think well done Wagyu steak is way better than rare to medium


----------

